# Hydei mix vs melanogaster mix



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

I currently use joshs fly media but whats the difference between the two mixes? Also can ia use melanogaster mix for hydei?


----------



## DemonicalEnvy (Sep 7, 2011)

i asked that question when ordering more media from them. I was told one has yeast and one doesn't and told the Melan worked for both. Hopefully josh can jump on and answer this question in more detail.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

The Josh's Melano mix works fantastic for Hydei.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

The media I make works well for Turkish, Melano, and Hydei.. Ever tried to make your own?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I use repashy for both. Works amazingly well


----------



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

It worked great for me. Best way to find out is to try it out


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

I use Josh's melanogaster mix for both and. Find they both boom just as well.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

As said Melo mix for both...


----------



## KeithS (May 27, 2008)

I use the same mix for both as well. But one would have to wonder, Why do they make both?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

The melanogaster media works for both species of fruit fly, but the hydei media contains more protein. Hydei cultured on the hydei media will produce more flies, and have larger booms.


----------



## bigmao (Sep 15, 2014)

I ordered Hydei Fruit fly culture kit from Josh's frogs. I had bought my first culture from my local pet store and I did not know what size so I looked at some pictures. It made me think that The ones I had were Hydei but when the culture came in the flies looked larger than expected. My question is if I bought another melon fruit fly culture from my pet store could I use the Hydei Mix to make new Melon cultures in the future?


----------



## jimmy rustles (Mar 10, 2013)

I recently heard that groundbait from Angler shops (i.e. Carp zoom) mixed with a little Big of water works just perfectly as odorfree FF mix for both.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

